# pond fish



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just added 2 pond fish about 3 to 4 inches long nice and fat and 2 for $5 .it only took my reds to take one out in no time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why didnt you post a pix??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry but i dont have a dig camera but soon i will hahahahahahaha ough the carange we will see


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sorry but i dont have a dig camera but soon i will hahahahahahaha ough the carange we will see


 just use a regular camera and then get them scanned, you end up with the same results in the end...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont have a scanner but i am picking up a cam this weekend yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------

